# WHERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT?



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well went to sand hollow and there was a boat from nav. fishing blue gills right next to me. so i fishing outer edge the rocks when i notice the some 5 bass over 12inch size.then when they pull there basket up it was full to the top with blue gills i know limit is 50 but they were why over there limit of fish. when i went in to go home i saw the ranger going out to patrol on lake so told him about law breakers that they had over limit of fish.he told me if he had time he check them . i know state park ranger have the right to check lic. enfrocelaw. i guess dwr just do care about there fishery down here in southern part of state .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

That is really too bad. I hope someone with the division reads this. It will go on untill someone gets ticketed or the fish are fished out...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

Do they have a size limit on bass down there?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

So when you say a basket full of bluegill, how many guys, how big of basket?? Not to call you out, but if there is a couple guys 100 fish looks like A LOT of fish. I lost you with the 5 bass over 12" size.

Next time when you suspect illeagel activity, call 1-800-662-DEER, or on a cell you can just dial *DEER. They are there 24-7, and will have you in touch with a warden ASAP. Take some pics, jot down the Boat numbers, description of the Boat that kind of thing. Waiting till the end of the day telling a park ranger rarely gets you very far without plenty of info.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

Rules for Sand Hollow:

Limit 6 bass, only 1 bass may be over 12 inches

Wardens catching all poachers are like police catching all speeders.......well, not as bad as that, but almost. On over 1000 fishing days, I have been checked about 4 times. I see poachers almost every time I fish a lake. Unfortunately, most of the time I am out of cell coverage and I think of it as a pain and almost a waste of time to call it in anyway. I wish that there were more wardens, that people would take the time to educate themselves concerning the regulations, and that they were more honest.

I personally think the bass are too numerous in Sand Hollow. They could be thinned out to increase the average size. I only agree with doing this legally, however (fisherman catching their keep, instead of always practicing catch and release). This would also be a good practice for Lake Powell.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

If you notified law enforcement about it and they did nothing - that is horrible! :evil:

What law enforcement needs help from are the anglers that are out there every day and see these events. I am glad when they check me any place I fish, but I must say I have been checked very few times.

It is unfortunate that some areas do not have cell phone coverage - that is a wonderful tool to immediately report something.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

I agree, I have only been checked a few times and I love it when they check.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

I would be great if they'd empower more sportsmen as "fish cops"...I'd love to issue a ticket for every time I saw some joker with too many or illegal sizes of fish!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



copple2 said:


> I would be great if they'd empower more sportsmen as "fish cops"...I'd love to issue a ticket for every time I saw some joker with too many or illegal sizes of fish!


Kinda funny you mention that. I had a conversation with Mitch tonight at the inlet at willard after we turned in 3 jackasses for netting and then using shad. They didn't have any left when he got there so nothing he could do even with 2 groups of witnesses. Win some loose some. He did say that back in the 40's and 50's they would deputize persons to be volunteer wardens. I think they should re-instate something like that. Until then, i will just keep calling 
1-800-662-deer(3337). :wink:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> Kinda funny you mention that. I had a conversation with Mitch tonight at the inlet at willard after we turned in 3 jackasses for netting and then using shad. They didn't have any left when he got there so nothing he could do even with 2 groups of witnesses. Win some loose some. He did say that back in the 40's and 50's they would deputize persons to be volunteer wardens. I think they should re-instate something like that. Until then, i will just keep calling
> 1-800-662-deer(3337). :wink:


If you witness illegal activity, you can demand that a citation is written. It is then up to you to testify in court of the illegal activity. There is no need for "deputization" or for members of the general public to have the right to issue citations. We already have that right.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

It really is a lost cause. I called the poaching hotline a few weeks back for a couple of guys fishing bait on the lower Provo in the AFL section. They also kept a very large rainbow WELL over the 15" maximum range. Any of you fish immediately above Vivian Park knows just how rare big rainbows are down there. Not only were they fishing worms, they had several containers and chumming them into the river. I called the hotline and a DWR agent did show up. 2 HOURS LATER! Its not like this was in the middle of nowhere, we were in Provo canyon for hells sake. Of course, the poachers were long gone. I talked to the CO for a minute and he said that he was clear at the top of Spanish Fork Canyon when he was dispatched to the provo. I know for a fact that the DWR has a full time officer that patrols the middle Provo and jordanelle, so why would they call someone that is almost a hundred miles away? It really is a lost cause. I see people fishing bait about once a week in AFL waters, and if I can tell it is just someone who is clueless, doesn't go enough to know better (piss poor excuse, I know), and has kids, then I will tell them to just get rid of the bait and watch them for a while. The folks that know they are breaking the law and are hiding out will get a call every time.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

Maybe that CO was off duty that day??
Why didn't you just call the sheriff or police? Get pics next time so you have some proof to give to them. Pictures are worth a thousand words in court in this kind of case. Get pics of the perps and their vehicle license plate and model or just wright it down.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

I only know of 2 DWR officers that work in Utah County and they only work so often. They have a lot of ground to cover many times they are on opposite ends of the county when a call comes out. Makes it really hard, very rarely do they end up in the right place at the right time. As long as you will sign as the complainant and are willing to testify in court a Citation can and should be issued. Quite honestly if you're not willing to testify in court most of the time your wasting the CO's time.


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

I love pulling up to fisher people in my patrol truck and asking to see their fishing licenses. The look on their faces is priceless, almost as if I'm not supposed to be checking them. I've caught a few for fishing without a license and actually snagged a couple for drugs. If you're able to dial the poaching hotline, try dialing you're local dispatch centers, some of us local law enforcment are more than willing to help out DWR.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



RangerJoe said:


> I love pulling up to fisher people in my patrol truck and asking to see their fishing licenses. The look on their faces is priceless, almost as if I'm not supposed to be checking them. I've caught a few for fishing without a license and actually snagged a couple for drugs. If you're able to dial the poaching hotline, try dialing you're local dispatch centers, some of us local law enforcment are more than willing to help out DWR.


Good to know! will the "*DEER" work on all networks?


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

RangerJoe Thanks and keep up the good work...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



RangerJoe said:


> I love pulling up to fisher people in my patrol truck and asking to see their fishing licenses. The look on their faces is priceless, almost as if I'm not supposed to be checking them. I've caught a few for fishing without a license and actually snagged a couple for drugs. If you're able to dial the poaching hotline, try dialing you're local dispatch centers, some of us local law enforcment are more than willing to help out DWR.


AWESOME!!! anyway we could find local numbers your talking about so i could program them into my phone


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

*Deer is only for DWR, as far as I know.

I'm up in Weber County, so the Weber Dispatch number is 801-629-8221. Let them know where you are, and what you've observed. Give Dispatch as much information as possible. License Plates, Discription of the Suspect and what exactly the Suspect is doing wrong. If you're a willing to stick around, that usually gets whichever Law Enforcement Agency there a little quicker. (Makes it worth there time, if they are going to actually catch the Suspects.)

Now the question I've been trying to find an answer for is if us Non-DWR Law Enforcement, might be able to "Reserve" with DWR. I'd volunteer my time as often as I could.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

im in Roy, weber county also, thats the number i needed thanks!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



kochanut said:


> im in Roy, weber county also, thats the number i needed thanks!


I have all pertinent LE numbers in my phone Zach. What/who do you want/need?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > im in Roy, weber county also, thats the number i needed thanks!
> ...


numbers to call when i witness poachers.... example are the hook rippers on the weber. ive used the DEER one, but after waiting around for an hour and a half at taggarts i had to head home... does that help?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



kochanut said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > kochanut said:
> ...


I have much better numbers than that. Kind of like the horses mouth. :wink: Call me this afternoon and i will give them to you. 8)


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

Wow Ive been checked 3 times already :shock: :shock: :shock:

Once in Henifer, Once at Rockport and Once in Taggart


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*

I've been hit 4 time in 2 months! What is this world coming to?????


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: WERE ARE THE GAMEWARDEN AT*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> I've been hit 4 time in 2 months! What is this world coming to?????


To be honest with you it use to irritate me but the last time Ive have been check like this was 5 or 6 years ago now with all the poaching and BS I dont mind Ill even say on some stretches weber im actually happy to see them.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

4 guys shot a monster muley back in and waited til night as the season hadn't started yet and that night they were hauling it out and fought up and over ledges and across canyons and when they got to the truck one says, "boy this would have been a bear without the 5 of us."
the shooter jerks upright and says," five!! there ain't suppossed to be but 4 of us hauling this deer!"
and the warden says " there ain't suppossed to be NONE of ya hauling this deer!" :mrgreen:


----------

